# Hilton Head in May-June?



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

I am also considering Hilton Head--is the surf fishing there any good in May-June? (Is it ever any good there--if I recall correctly, it was sort of panned ina few earlier posts).

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey firstmatefluff

Hilton Head is just 13 miles north of me. Never fished there. But the end of April on into May is an awesome time to fish. Huge Trout, Whiting, Red and Black Drum, Flounder, Pompano, and even Spanish Mackerel show up in May. Sharks start biting good in May all so.

Keep in mind about our tides, and try not to come during a "spring" tide cycle. It can swing up to 9 feet and it usually makes the water real dirty and currents bad. Which in turn makes fishing slow.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*help a midwesterner*

so, when and what is a spring tide??

Looking to come mid-may through June sometime.........sounds like a nice place, although I had heard HH was pretty flat and so not the greatest for fishing


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

A "spring tide" is when the sun and the moon are kinda in alignment, and are rising and setting in a way that creates a stronger gravitational effect on the water. The full gravitational effect of the sun and moon are working together. So, what that means is, you get a "spring" effect on the tides. At low tide it goes way out and "loads" up..........and when it changes it releases and comes way in.........then "loads up" to go out again. It's a tide period that happens a few times a year every where. The currents get strong because of the extra gravity of the sun/moon and the water gets dirty because: 1. The water is moving faster and further, stirring stuff up and 2. The high end of the tide goes way up where it does not normally go and "washes" stuff into the water. The wind all so has an effect on this type of tide, depending on strength and direction.

This is important to know about in our area because (as you have heard) it is real flat here on our coast. This flatness (shallowness) is what causes our big tide swings. The slope of our ocean front only drops a foot or two for every few hundred yards you go out. Its called the South Atlantic Bight. Basically a really big flat cove that starts in north FLA and extends to the northern part of S. Carolina. Easily seen on a map. 

The point is, fishing is much better during regular tide periods vs. spring tide periods.

Anyway, yes Hilton Head is nice depending on who you ask or what your looking for. You might say that most folks in our area would say they are "well to do" or perhaps "UPPITY". With lots of condos and expensive shops. Yes, nice in a sense, but if your looking for more of a "down home" kinda place don't bother. But if you want more of a resort/golf course/high end shops kinda place you will like it.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*uppity*

I'm more "down home", but my main concern is to get the kids out to a nice beach for them, where hopefully I can still catch a few fish. If the folks are uppity, I figure I don't have to like them, and they don't have to like me  

Otherwise, HH sounds like it should offer "fair" fishing, less crowds than a place like Myrtly, and a better "small children" beach--does this sound correct to you?

Thanks much,
Mark


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea, even though I have never been to HH, I would say that it would be a family type beach. As far as crowds go..............I assume that its allot like Tybee beach. Not too many people most of the time  ..........except of course during holidays and the summer months.  

If you can make your plans for early May....you can really beat the crowds. End of May when the schools get out the beaches start to get crowded.  But, fishing is good then.  All so, what part of the beach you stay at needs consideration.  Here on Tybee our South end might be packed while the north end might be deserted. (our south end is the main drag)

We had our 1st annual P&S get together (Ga/S.Carolina) last year on the third weekend in May. We will probably shoot for that time next year all so.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*pompano*

fatback,

Assuming I went to HH, my primary interests would be pompano and redfish--when is best for these--early May? Late June? Early June?

Also interested in most anything that swims, would really love a cobia but that's dreaming......which month is best for just god numbers of fish?

Thanks again for the help,
Mark


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Pompano- Last year they started showing in late May/early June..........but they were small. Did not really see the biggun's till mid-summer.

Red fish- They are here all year, but become active when the water temps reach the mid 60s. I would say sometime in April. Then it slows down when water temps get into the 70s. From what I've seen the chance to get a BIGGUN (30 plus in) is in the fall. But last year there were alot of slot size Red fish being taken from mid-May to early June. (a slot Red is 13" to 24").

Cobia-Only know of one ever landed at Tybee pier and he was a small one. But, they say the monster Cobia hang out around the shipping channel that divides Tybee from Hilton Head, so ya never know.........you could get lucky.  

Numbers-I would say from the third week of April to the second week of June would be the peak time for numbers. But, the weather has a big affect on that. I would pay more attention to water temps..........when its between 66 and 72 degrees would be the peak.........of course thats a generalized statement.............diff fish like diff temps. 

I would recommend you try to come before Memorial Day weekend. That way you will have less crowds and the fishing should be good.

You said your were going to fish from the surf. Don't know if HH has any rock jetties, but fishing next to one will increase your chances of getting a Black Drum or Sheepshead.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Myrtle Beach*

May is a fine month to fish Myrtle Beach. North Myrtle is much flatter but has a nice inlet in Cherry Grove. Ocean Isle is good also. I have fished HH, a few times, would choose the Northern SC beaches myself, that time of year. Surfside/ Garden City has good fishing near Murrells Inlet and the state park @ Huntington beach is good also. If you end up in the Myrtle Beach area, let me know, and I will point you in the right direction for whats best at that time.............Kingfish


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks both fatback and kingfish--sounds like HH isn't so bad for surf fishing after all. I have to do a timeshare exchange to get there, so I'll see where I end up--sounds like any of the places I was looking are at least options.

Mark


----------

